# Advance has Castrol Edge, $5.50, should I go stock up?



## petebert (Dec 1, 2016)

The bottle shown on their website is with SPT bottle that has the blurb about being made for European cars. 










This is what I found at the store I went to 










It rang up at .25, that means they are discontinuing it. The dude adjusted the price to match the $5.50 from the Advance Auto website.


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd pass on both, especially the yellow label 5W-40. Its a really old formulation. Head over to Walmart and pick up a 5qt. jug of Castrol 0W-40. Most times the price is ~$27.00, but mine has it on Rollback for $23.99. VW502 rating and a solid performer. Stock up on that one instead.


----------



## petebert (Dec 1, 2016)

I have been seeing some really good prices on the Mobil 1 0W40. 

As far as these Castrol 5W40's and being an older formula, make any difference if it's going into a '02 1.8 motor? They called for 501/502


----------



## squelchy451 (May 19, 2016)

I just go with the VW recommended specs--VW 502 for my inline 5. I do change it out more frequently though, around the 7,000 mile mark.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

While it should be fine, especially if you follow the factory OCI, and use good filters, it is not _as_ good as the Belgian-made 0w-40. Truth be told, if you're following 5K OCIs, the filter choice is probably _more_ important, as long as your oil is 502 approved. Shortybdub is on the money as far as buying at Wally World. The Castrol is normally less than $23 for 5qts at my local Super store.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I get that price on line, and I bought 19 quarts... I am using that in my TSI Sport,
so far, it's been fine, in my 3rd gen EA888. Though, I change the oil every 5 weeks,
due to mileage...


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I looked at the back of the YELLOW LABEL 5W40 I bought, like 19 quarts of the $5.50 oil:

















Look closer:









Has the certification right there... Old formulation?


----------



## harrydog (Nov 19, 2000)

PowerslavePA said:


> I looked at the back of the YELLOW LABEL 5W40 I bought, like 19 quarts of the $5.50 oil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But look at the certs for Edge 0w-40 European formula (made in Germany). It has additional certs like MB 229.5 which is more stringent than 229.3. It's a better oil in every way and costs the same.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

harrydog said:


> But look at the certs for Edge 0w-40 European formula (made in Germany). It has additional certs like MB 229.5 which is more stringent than 229.3. It's a better oil in every way and costs the same.


Whatever makes you happy, they had what I bought for $5.50, so I bought it. If they
get the other, and it's there, then I would buy that. Doesn't matter, as long as the
502.00 cert is on it.

The Edge 0W40 non Euro was also made in Germany, it said so on the back of it. 
It was in a black bottle, and it said "Made in Germany." Back when it was Syntec too.
Now they say made in Belgium, the black bottle 0W40. 

The black bottle 5W40 Edge says "Superior European Formula blended in the USA." 
I am buying that 5W40, with the 502.00 VW certification, and it's fine.


----------

